# Tequilla Shot With Lemon Or Lime In The Eye



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 6, 2006)

I just seen the post for strangest beer you ever had, me im not adventerous there, but OMG yesterday I was sitting in the pub contiplaiting life when this group of guuys ordered a round of tequila...nothing wrong with that till they took their shot.  How many of you use lime or lemon along with salt?  Usually you do....dont really know, ,dont do tequila....anyways you put the salt on then do something with the lemon, like i said i dont do it.  Well these brainy guuys take their shot of tequila, sniff the salt off their hand then then put the lemon/lime IN their eyes!!! 

OMG!!!!  What on earth are they thinking>?


----------



## wasabi (Apr 6, 2006)

Were they "blond"?


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2006)

that sounds painful !


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 7, 2006)

This is a common (and inane) college "drink." It's called Tequila Suicide or Tequila Stuntman. You snort the salt, squirt the lime in your eye and drink the tequila. I think it was invented by the guys from Jackass the tv-show. Guys do it at the bar to prove they are macho or to just be stupid...


----------



## Raven (Apr 7, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Were they "blond"?



After Lemon or Lime juice in the eye?  Your close, Wrong vowel. 

Another case of the Blonde leading the Blonde.

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Apr 7, 2006)

stupid....


----------



## college_cook (Apr 7, 2006)

maybe they needed something to pull them out of their hangover from the previous night?  salt in your nose and lime in your eye would definitely do it...


----------

